# Sunglow x nova?



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

my giant sunglow (male) has bred with my nova (female), anyone know 
what will the babies will come out as? Thanks in advance:2thumb:
:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Talbino giant super hypo X [1C]Talbino eclipse eingma patternless reverse striped = . 

Talbino HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino hypo HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma HET Eclipse.
Talbino giant HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino giant enigma HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino giant hypo HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino giant hypo enigma HET Eclipse.

Offspring will express body patterning from Banded,Aberrant,Jungle,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.A percent of offspring will be influanced by tangerine.All offspring will be Poly'HET all the above traits.A percent of the hypo type offspring will likly mature into super.
=====
[1C]Talbino giant super hypo X [2C]Talbino eclipse eingma patternless reverse striped = . 

[1C]Talbino enigma HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino giant enigma HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino giant hypo enigma HET Eclipse.

Offspring will express body patterning from Banded,Aberrant,Jungle,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.A percent of offspring will be influanced by tangerine.All offspring will be Poly'HET all the above traits.A percent of the hypo type offspring will likly mature into super.
=====
[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X [1C]Talbino eclipse eingma patternless reverse striped = . 

[1C]Talbino enigma HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino giant hypo HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino giant hypo enigma HET Eclipse.

Offspring will express body patterning from Banded,Aberrant,Jungle,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.A percent of offspring will be influanced by tangerine.All offspring will be Poly'HET all the above traits.A percent of the hypo type offspring will likly mature into super.
=====
[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X [2C]Talbino eclipse eingma patternless reverse striped = . 

[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino giant hypo enigma HET Eclipse.

Offspring will express body patterning from Banded,Aberrant,Jungle,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.A percent of offspring will be influanced by tangerine.All offspring will be Poly'HET all the above traits.A percent of the hypo type offspring will likly mature into super.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*WELL YOU DID ASK! :whistling2: WELL DONE GAZZ, MY HEAD WAS SPINNING AFTER THE FIRST FEW LINES Haha,*


----------

